# Lets talk Gyeon Shampoo....



## Clean and Shiny

With 4 key different shampoos in the range, a regular question we get is which @gyeon_quartz shampoo should I buy? So...Let's breakdown the differences

*Q²M Restart Wash* - A slick, deep cleaning coating rejuvenating shampoo which will clean and decontaminate your paintwork in one hit. Over time coatings see a loss of performance due to contamination build up on the surface of the paint.
*
Gyeon Q²M Bathe Shampoo* - a pH neutral pure shampoo, the most popular from the range for cleaning and maintaining your vehicles LSP (Last Step Product)

*Gyeon Q²M Bathe Essence Shampoo* - A super-concentrated 1000:1 high-quality pH-neutral car wash. It has good cleaning power to dissolve dirt easily but is gentle and kind enough to not affect coatings or sealants.

*Gyeon Q²M Bathe+* is based upon the same slick, pH neutral formula is the regular Gyeon Q²M Bathe but has been fortified with SiO2 rich polymers. The result of this is a car shampoo that not only cleans well but has a temporary hydrophobic coating that enhances surface gloss and strongly repels water-dirt & grime lasting several weeks.

All are available at www.cleanandshiny.co.uk, all available in 400ml and 1-litre sizes and 4 litres for just Bathe.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Clean and Shiny said:


> *Q²M Restart Wash* - A slick, deep cleaning coating rejuvenating shampoo which will clean and decontaminate your paintwork in one hit. Over time coatings see a loss of performance due to contamination build up on the surface of the paint.​




When you say decontamination, is this like a degreaser or like a mild fallout remover?​


----------

